# Ladder



## TMF (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey can anyone tell me what a 32' extension fibergalss ladder runs for,It's a heavy duty one. A friend of mine bought it for $40.00 dollars and I know there way more than that.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I went here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=32+ft+fiberglass+ladder&btnG=Google+Search and 32' ladders were running about $270.00.

There is also a recall on Keller 32'. Might want to have your buddy check which brand he has.


----------



## TMF (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know what brand it is, but he got it so cheap we live right outside of the city and there are alot of crack heads here and they would sell everything and anything. thanks for the reply.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Did he burn his hands when he picked it up?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

TMF said:


> I don't know what brand it is, but he got it so cheap we live right outside of the city and there are alot of crack heads here and they would sell everything and anything. thanks for the reply.


Yeah, - - and that ladder was stolen from some hard-workin' family man, - - personally, - - I think you're an a$$-wipe for even buyin' it. You 'contribute' to the problem.

Then if it gets robbed from you one day, - - you'll be back here cryin' the blues, - - as if you had even worked hard for it and bought it 'legit'.

Make sure you keep an 'eye' on that ladder, - - that crack-head may find out where you live.

In fact, - - if I find out where you live, - - I might just come 'take' it myself, - - what are ya' gonna do, - - 'report' a stolen ladder??

We wouldn't want that would we??, - - that just wouldn't be fair!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a 24 and a 32 foot fiberglass ladders on the truck. I think I paid right around 400 for the 32 footer, if memory serves. I have a very difficult time setting up the 32 footer by myself. That's a friggin heavy ladder.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

TMF said:


> Hey can anyone tell me what a 32' extension fibergalss ladder runs for,It's a heavy duty one. A friend of mine bought it for $40.00 dollars and I know there way more than that.


Jeez a 6-foot fiberglass step from Wally*Wurld is 60 bucks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

TMF said:


> Hey can anyone tell me what a 32' extension fibergalss ladder runs for,It's a heavy duty one. A friend of mine bought it for $40.00 dollars and I know there way more than that.


Anymore deals like that come around, PM me. :cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Dam Tom R, why don't ya just punch the fella in the chops and get it over with.

The ladder comes for 40.....it goes for nutten.....simple trickle down home boy economics.

Bob


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Dam Tom R, why don't ya just punch the fella in the chops and get it over with.
> 
> The ladder comes for 40.....it goes for nutten.....simple trickle down home boy economics.
> 
> Bob


Hey, - - not gonna apologize for havin' principles.

And didn't that qualify for at least an 'e'-punch!! :cheesygri


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I just my first 32 footer. $350 from the local hardware store that has VERY good prices on these things. 

As for the $60 ladder from wally world...I would hang my head in shame if I purchased a ladder from that hell hole of a store.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I paid $175 for a 6' fiberglass ladder tonight - I had a $100 worth of "points" from my local lumber yard so it wasn't too bad. I wouldn't consider buying a hot one.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

DecksEtc said:


> I wouldn't consider buying a hot one.


Good to hear, - - had you 'figgered' for a class act!! :Thumbs:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I paid 140 I think for my 12 or 14 foot fiberglass extension. Forgot how tall it was it was so long ago. Not much use for an extension ladder in masonry.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Jeez a 6-foot fiberglass step from Wally*Wurld is 60 bucks


I went to Wally World to buy a step-ladder. I saw many people in the store, doing various things on step-ladders. None of these ladders were the flimsy models that are for sale in the store. Does that say something? I bought my ladder elsewhere, buying the same brand that these people were climbing. :Thumbs: 
Crawdad


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

No contractor worth his weight (pun intended) should be on any ladder less than a 1A rated. Regardless of brand. Not if you want it to last more than a few years at least. 

I have had to use some Type II ladders in the past and they are nasty.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

TMF said:


> Hey can anyone tell me what a 32' extension fibergalss ladder runs for,It's a heavy duty one. A friend of mine bought it for $40.00 dollars and I know there way more than that.


I'll take two dozen! :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Y'all are a bunch of sorry sapsuckers.

The guys _friend_ got a good deal on a ladder and the first thing that come to mind is that he is a black market monger. Obviously most of you are not familiar with this area. Please do a little research prior to incriminating someone.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Teetor, TMF is the one that brought up the "crack head" reference and I don't see him squashing the whole "stolen" suggestions.

I just speculated that it was probably hot. There were no replies after that to the contrary.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Please do a little research prior to incriminating someone.


Repeat this part allowed to yourself.

The only research available is the guys own 'INCRIMINATING WORDS'.

No such thing in my book as buying tools from a crackhead, - - and making believe you don't know they're stolen.

If you happen to AGREE with buying tools from CRACKHEADS, - - who most likely STOLE them from FELLOW CONTRACTORS, - - then simply STATE IT 'as such'.

I've never bought a stolen tool, - - and at the same time have never had a tool stolen.

I like to believe these facts are 'synonymous'.


----------

